# What kind of serra is this?



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

it is 4", it was sold to me as a "black rhom", but i just want to check, any ideas?

View attachment 136161


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> it is 4", it was sold to me as a "black rhom", but i just want to check, any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 136161


yup black rhom 100%


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks for the quick reply 63, much appreciated


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

S. Rhomb


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Head looks like a Compressus.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

im guessing but *MARGINATUS?*


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

here's another view

View attachment 136179


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

not Compressus
100% s.Rhom look at the yellowesh orange tale Rhom looks like mine same colour and I have a Compressus looks nothing like that


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks to me to be a Compressus for sure IMO, now that you have posted the recent pic.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> im guessing but *MARGINATUS?*


i agree.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

MARGINATUS?.Snake...his jaw is big huh?...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Unknown Serrasalmus species: http://opefe.com/unid_pira_sp.html


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im guessing but *MARGINATUS?*


i agree.
[/quote]


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Frank, it looks similar to this one on your unidentified species list:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks, I paid Ja'eh $60 for this fish, think it was worth it?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes, yes i do

VERY


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

more pics

View attachment 136333

View attachment 136334

View attachment 136335

View attachment 136332

View attachment 136331


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's a rhom and he was sold to me as a black rhom. If by some chance it's not the fish I thought it was than BASSFISHERMAN lucked out and got a more rare rhom but definately a rhom and a nice looking one at that!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Unknown Serrasalmus cf compressus. ID complete.


----------

